# 35/70W HID Flashlight from Henlin (Segawa)



## stollman (Jan 22, 2010)

Body looks like a BB

Found this link while Googling. Might be same light that Battery Junction is looking to sell:

http://henlin.en.alibaba.com/product/281373003-209710626/Portable_HID_flashlight_35W_70W_.html

*Specs:*
HID Power: 35W/70W Bps
Lamp: D2S
Lamp Life: 3000 Hrs
Color Temp: 4200k
Lumens: 35W/3200, 70W/6800
Operation Current: 35W/3.8A, 70W/6.3A
Adjustable Focus
Battery Runtime: 35W/115 min, 70W/60 min
Battery: Li-ion
Dims: L 11",W 5.25", H 6"
Weight: 2.5kg 
http://henlin.en.alibaba.com/product/281373003-209710626/Portable_HID_flashlight_35W_70W_.html


----------



## liteitup (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like it....... i figured this light had to be floating around there somewhere as both xevision and battery station had the exact same body... i was actually looking the other day for a few minutes but didnt find it. Question is are the electronics the same? 

480-680$ usd, probably depending on the quantity you buy.


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 22, 2010)

So that price would include shipping to the US? That's quite a price difference if true but then you need to consider warranty issues if you have a problem etc.


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 22, 2010)

go to 'alibabaexpress'...its basically alibaba.com but for endusers. the 35W/70W is not listed on there but the 30W/50W is at $536. minimum order is 1. you'll frequently find items on alibaba express that have minimum quantities of 10, 100, 1000 etc....obviously not geared exclusively to endusers. i forgot to look at the shipping cost on this one but most of the other HIDs i've seen on there in the past have free shipping.


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 22, 2010)

So is alibaba express a different website as I punched in alibabaexpress.com but that was a restaurant?


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 22, 2010)

I found aliexpress.com but they don't show this light there.


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Parker VH said:


> I found aliexpress.com but they don't show this light there.


 
i know, i said it wasn't. you could try and contact a company rep...they are generally much better about replying to customers than any company in america. just peruse the site, there are several different HID makes that are on there...most are just like ones we already see here. sometimes they are rebranded, sometimes they are not. but there are a few in there that i've never seen state-side. companies are constantly adding and removing products so it pays to be diligent and check once or twice a week. its no different w/ the LED lights on there either.

the unfortunate side of it all is that the site is not very well organized which really slows the browsing process. good luck.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 22, 2010)

I saw the light as well on alibaba. I looked for it there immediatly after seeing him post it for sale. The one difference I see is the one from battery junction says it has a "GE" bulb, so it may last longer if the other lights are using more of a generic bulb. A good quality HID bulb can add another $50 or so onto the lights price...

Also keep in mind the shipping cost to the US is going to be quite a bit, about $50 per light if ordered in quantities of 10.


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 22, 2010)

I emailed Alibaba express to see if they'll sell individual lights or if they can even get this light. We'll see how long it takes for a response.


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 23, 2010)

jasonck08 said:


> Also keep in mind the shipping cost to the US is going to be quite a bit, about $50 per light if ordered in quantities of 10.


 
i say keep looking and i'll give you an example why....
the 'Tactical HID' that is sold here can be found listed again and again...sometimes you'll see a company posting the same light multiple times using identical pages (except for cost and possibly shipping)...sometimes they do it w/ pages that are slightly different. it is very common to find multiple companies that have posted a listing for the same exact HID...sometimes there are slight variations between those pages even though the product is identical. frequently you'll see one company's listing of that light specifying a minimum order of 10 units while another company w/ the exact same product (and/or page) specifies a minimum order of one. some companies for that HID will give shipping estimates based on which courier you choose while others will do that AND offer free EMS shipping. maybe you've seen differently than i but most of the HIDs i've seen on ali-xpress have free EMS shipping. oh yes, another thing...BUYER BEWARE...big time. just like DX, information is often inaccurate.



Parker VH said:


> I emailed Alibaba express to see if they'll sell individual lights or if they can even get this light. We'll see how long it takes for a response.


 
Alibaba isn't really a dealer...they are a B2B site based in China...alibaba express is basically the same but on a smaller scale, somewhat of a liason if you will. i would go straight to the company that posted the listing. the company reps are far more motivated to establish business relationships w/ consumers than anyone at Alibaba is. something else i've learned on my own...language barrier. don't type emails worded in the same way we would communicate on CPF...no slang, no abreviations, etc., you'll just confuse them. even though it might sound condescending for us to talk to one another as if we were children, its by far the most effective way to communicate with them. i'm on Alibaba constantly for my job so these are just tips i've picked up that can save you a lot of trouble down the road.


----------



## Quickstrike (Jan 26, 2010)

I talked with a rep from Henlin Optronics; she said that I could buy the SL-3570 [rebadged L70 LOCATOR] for $580.00 

Minimum order of 10.

Don't know if this site was posted or not, but from the looks of it, Henlin is the supplier for Battery Junctions, Titanium Innovations Lxx models.

CPF group buy, anyone?


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 26, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm, $580 for a 35/70watt HID. thats a hard offer to pass up. looking back on your correspondence w/ their rep, do you feel pretty confident that they were referring specifically to the 35/70 and not the 30/50?


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jan 26, 2010)

Not a bad deal for a 70w HID!

- FITP


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jan 26, 2010)

Quickstrike said:


> I talked with a rep from Henlin Optronics; she said that I could buy the SL-3570 [rebadged L70 LOCATOR] for $580.00
> 
> Minimum order of 10.
> 
> ...


$580.00 + shipping?

Requirements to participate on the group buy?


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 26, 2010)

Now it's going to get interesting!!


----------



## XeRay (Jan 27, 2010)

Parker VH said:


> Now it's going to get interesting!!


 
Yes, it is.

Just remove the stock bulb and add a DL50/740 or a DL50 fatboy. Then you would ALMOST have BarnBurner output performance capability. But with the newer style housing.


----------



## Quickstrike (Jan 27, 2010)

stallion2 said:


> mmmmmmmmm, $580 for a 35/70watt HID. thats a hard offer to pass up. looking back on your correspondence w/ their rep, do you feel pretty confident that they were referring specifically to the 35/70 and not the 30/50?



Yes. It is definitely the 35/70 watt HID.

I just inquired about shipping rates. The options are to send it via EMS Express [will arrive in 5 days] for $750 USD , or arrange to have it shipped by sea; requires a little more research to get a price estimate for that one - ie. What port should the packages be dropped off at? Where will they go from there?

Any reputable East-Coast CPF'ers want to volunteer some time ? Would probably be wiser than shipping them to some land-locked, Western Canadian province - where I reside.

I guess we first must determine if AT LEAST 10 people are interested in purchasing one of these lights.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 27, 2010)

Quickstrike said:


> Yes. It is definitely the 35/70 watt HID.
> 
> I just inquired about shipping rates. The options are to send it via EMS Express [will arrive in 5 days] for $750 USD , or arrange to have it shipped by sea; requires a little more research to get a price estimate for that one - ie. What port should the packages be dropped off at? Where will they go from there?
> 
> ...


 
You should have no trouble finding 10 willing participants. You should also be able to do it for $700.00 each including EMS shipping assuming 10 units. Negotiate a little. 
I am confident they will ship 10 units together for not more than $700 each including EMS. Including US customs you should not be over $750 each. 
IMPORTANT: The Battery can be an issue for shipping. You should ask them to ship the batteries separately (removed from the light). Also not more than 50% charged. This way if the batteries are stopped in customs Lithium Ion etc (possible issues). 
Again, make sure the batteries are a separate shipment, shipped 2 days before or 2 days after the lights.
The lights will not be held up as well. Then worst case you have to make special arrangements for batteries by ocean or other solution.


----------



## Anders Nielsen (Jan 27, 2010)

it cost 800$ for shipping to denmark but how good is that light???


----------



## XeRay (Jan 27, 2010)

stollman said:


> Body looks like a BB
> 
> Found this link while Googling. Might be same light that Battery Junction is looking to sell:
> 
> ...


 
Yes, it is identical and has the new housing with a focus knob and Hi / Lo power switch.

However the low power setting is actually 40 watts not 35 watts. The claimed 3.8 amps at "35 watts" proves it is not at 35 watts but 40 watts. The bulb being used flickers (unstable arc) at 35 watts. So they drive it at ~40 watts. On the high end it is ~65-68 watts to the bulb not 70 watts as badged. This is done to prevent overheating issues during extended runs. The ballast input (not output) is >70 watts hence the 70 watt number or rounding up.

The reflector has been improved, better quality reflective coatings (reflective performance), only for this model 35/70

*We are not marketing this product* we "only" have inside information. My ballast engineer (EE) designed the ballast for them, including the switching output power capability. He designed the ballast for the Korean bulb they wanted to use. Both types of Philips DL50's will work great with it inspite of what anyone says. The /740 will produce a couple of hundred (only) more lumens than the "fatboy" the fatboy will last much longer when used at 65+ watts and will hold the lumens much longer over its life. I would go with the Fatboy if I had the choice. The /740 can also handle extreme shocks (dropping) better than the Fatboy.


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 27, 2010)

_If you guys are considering a group buy, it needs to be in the proper forum at the Market Place. Lets keep this thread about the technical aspects of the light and work out any buy details in the appropriate forum. Not anywhere on CPF proper._


----------



## XeRay (Jan 28, 2010)

Unforgiven said:


> _If you guys are considering a group buy, it needs to be in the proper forum at the Market Place. Lets keep this thread about the technical aspects of the light and work out any buy details in the appropriate forum. Not anywhere on CPF proper._


 
Are they allowed to announce a group buy here that is going on or will soon take place in the "Marketplace" ???


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 28, 2010)

Quickstrike, Please continue this post in the "Group Buy" section of CPF Marketplace as I'm sure there is interest in it.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 31, 2010)

Parker VH said:


> Quickstrike, Please continue this post in the "Group Buy" section of CPF Marketplace as I'm sure there is interest in it.


 
Hey guys why no more "chatter" that is allowed here on this product.


----------



## stollman (Feb 15, 2010)

For those who have an interest, I'm considering organizing a Group Buy:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2445644#post2445644


----------



## stollman (Feb 17, 2010)

_Content removed.

As previously stated. Group Buy details to be carried out at the MP.

Final warning._


----------

